# CAAD 10 vs Supersix EVO Geometry



## cru_jones (Nov 29, 2009)

The commen theme I read/hear is the CAAD 10 and SS EVO geo is identical.

I think that's a miss-conception because technically they aren't 100% exactly identical.

Certainly VERY close, but the chart below depicts the differences (for a 52cm which is the subject of my post).









I was recently professinally fitted on my 52cm CAAD 10. The purpose of this post is too get opinions on whether or not I should get another fitting for a SS I'm building next month? At a baseline I will at least transfer my CAAD 10 settings over the SS to start with, but not sure if I should spend the $ to go get another fitting for a bike with the "same geometry".

Everything is so similar I'm having a hard time convincing myself I would notice a difference if I set everything up the same between the two, unless the fork rake/trail is that significant. 

If it matters, I won't be using the exact same components as follows:

*CAAD10*

Cannondale stem 100mm
3T Ergonova alum 42cm
KCNC 18mm setback seatpost
Fizik Versus CX saddle
2011 Sram Red 10sp cranks
Look KEO Blade pedals


*SS*

3T Stealth stem (same length)
3T Ergonova carbon 42cm (I presume the shape is the same)
3T Ionic Zero offset carbon seatpost
Selle Italia SLR saddle
2014 Sram Red Exogram cranks
Look KEO Blade pedals

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

3-5 mm more spacers under the Evo stem should make the fit differences insignificant.


----------



## cru_jones (Nov 29, 2009)

kbwh said:


> 3-5 mm more spacers under the Evo stem should make the fit differences insignificant.


Is that to compensate for the HT angle or fork differences or something else?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Just the tiny stack and reach difference. The frames will not handle exactly the same due to the other differences, you have noted, but you want a different feel anyway, or?


----------



## inspectormorse (Nov 30, 2013)

hands down get CAAD10 105 for value. they both have similar geometry. If you want evo, i suggest getting a hi mod or greater.


----------

